# Desert Island Coffee



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

You're stuck on a desert island with only one brewing method: what's it gonna be?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chemex.....


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Kalita Wave


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reckon I'll stick with syphon over the camp fire - might even roast a few beans at the same time. But if I was allowed some solar power cells, guess the espresso machine could be cranked up?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

stove top moka


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine would be a Woodneck. Clean brewing through the cloth filter.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Chemex for me!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Aeropress I reckon.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hario Pot Cafeor.

If it was about getting a good strike rate, then the Aeropress...but I guess if you're trapped on a desert island you can probably find time in the day to dedicate to brewing the odd sinker? ;-)...this island has a sink right?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Reckon I'll stick with syphon over the camp fire - might even roast a few beans at the same time. But if I was allowed some solar power cells, guess the espresso machine could be cranked up?


Would you take espresso over syphon if the solar cells were a goer?


----------



## IndyBean (Apr 5, 2013)

Hario Decanter for me.

Ever since I had coffee made with this at Prufrock I decided to get one instead of the Chemex, and I still haven't had a Chemex made coffee. Am I missing anything?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Would you take espresso over syphon if the solar cells were a goer?


Definitely! That's about as close to my idea of paradise as you could get - sitting on the edge of the beach in the evening sipping my espresso and regretting being out of the rat race...not!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting. I'm thinking of getting a Hasbean subscription in a few months and trying a few brew methods alongside it. Had been leaning towards a V60 for when it's just me and a syphon for when friends are round but might need to rethink after some of these interesting ideas. Had never even heard of a woodneck.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Moka pot for me too.

Steve.


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Chemex alllllll day long...


----------

